# BOO-loons



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

In prep for the big night tomorrow, among many other things, we sat around blowing up about 300 balloons tonight. Our son insisted on this pic...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thats a lot of ballons! What did u do with them all?


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Tied them all to a dwarf, of course.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

How could I have missed this thread! LMAO! That is hilarious lol


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree HO DE HOO HOO HOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty black and orange!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice, is it gonna be just a halloween kinda night or an all out party?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Imagine my surprise when I peeked in here and found my old thread alive and breathing! LOL

They were for Halloween. We gave them to all the kiddies and they just loved them 

It was kinda fun that night. There were 5 of us blowing up, tieing and fastening them to the sticks.


----------

